# 2D Spiel ohne Tiles



## Andydengler (7. Aug 2014)

Hallo ich hätte mal eine Frage. Ich programmiere noch nicht solange und ich würde gern ein 2D im Stil wie zB Final Fantasy aber mal zu meiner Frage wie kann ich eine Map erstellen ohne tiles zu verwenden. Geht das oder muss man es mit tiles machen?


----------



## lord239123 (7. Aug 2014)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, willst du also eine Rasterwelt erstrllen.
Ich kann dir dsher nur empfehlen, dich speziell damit und vor allem allgemein mit der Entwicklung von 2d Spielen zu beschäftigen.
Dazu gibt es viele Tutorials im Internet, zumindest wenn Englisch kein Problem ist.
Wenn du willst, kann ich dir mal ein ehemaliges Projekt von mir schicken.
Dieses Spiel ist ein Pokemonspiel, wurde allerdings nie fertig entwickelt.

Bei deinem Problem wird es dir trotzdem helfe.

Es ist zwar theoretisch möglich, das ganze ohne Tiles zu gestalten, allerdings ist es praktisch ein viel zu großer Aufwand.


----------



## Andydengler (7. Aug 2014)

Oke danke ja ich fände es sehr nett wenn du mir diesem Pokémon spiel schicken könntest also auch mit sourcecode wenn es geht und danke mit deiner empfelöung soll ich nach diesen tutorials auf youtube suchen oder eher auf speziellen seiten dafür?


----------



## Joose (7. Aug 2014)

Andydengler hat gesagt.:


> ...soll ich nach diesen tutorials auf youtube suchen oder eher auf speziellen seiten dafür?



Meiner Meinung nach gibt es sehr selten wirklich brauchbare YouTube Videos. Viele haben einfach unmögliche Fehler drinnen was die Programmierung angeht. Sollte man etwas nicht verstanden haben oder ähnliches muss man eben immer wieder "spulen". Will man etwas spezielles aus dem Video sehen muss man erstmal suchen wo denn die interessante Stelle beginnt.

Bei Webseiten/Blogs/Foren kann man bequem immer wieder nachlesen ohne "blöd" herumzudrücken um sich etwas wieder anzusehen. Ich kann spezielle Sachen direkt anwählen. Zwar können diese ebenfalls vor Fehlern strotzen, der große Vorteil ist aber: Wenn ich ein Problem habe und ich frage nach kann ich einfacher sagen wo ich den Code/die Information herhabe. Ich will mir nicht unbedingt ein YouTube Video reinziehen um jemanden bei einem Problem zu helfen, bzw. zu erklären was der Ersteller damit meint etc.

Aber am Ende kommt es darauf an wie du dir leichter tust.


----------



## Andydengler (7. Aug 2014)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Bei Webseiten/Blogs/Foren


Bei welchen foren würdest du suchen ich kenne mich da nämlich nicht so aus sollte man auch hier nach solchen informationen suchen oder welche foren oder blogs würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## Joose (7. Aug 2014)

Da ich mit dem Thema Spieleprogrammierung nicht viel zu tun haben kann ich dir diesbezüglich nicht viel weiterhelfen.

Ich weiß nur das es hier im Forum einen Thread zu Quaxli's 2D Spieletutorial gibt. Das ist ziemlich gut für dein Einstieg.
Ansonsten einfach mal Googlen einfach bisschen reinlesen und dir selbst ein Bild machen.


----------



## Andydengler (7. Aug 2014)

Danke Joose für deine Hilfe.


----------



## lord239123 (7. Aug 2014)

Hier kannst du dir das Spiel downloaden:
Pokemon.zip

Da ich leider die neueste Version nicht mehr finden konnte, gibt es noch Bugs beim Sprechen mit NPCs.
Steuerung: wasd: laufen, e: sprechen


----------



## Andydengler (7. Aug 2014)

Vielen Dank für den download ich werde mich wie Joose auch sagte noch in Foren rumtreiben und vllt wird das Spiel ja irgendwann etwas.
Ich danke euch beiden für eure Hilfe.


----------



## kaoZ (9. Aug 2014)

Wenn du eine rein Rasterbasierte Map erstellen willst , solltest du dann auch alles so implementieren das sich dein spieler immer nur von einem , in ein anderes feld bewegen kann, so machst du es dir am einfachsten, da du auch die kollisionsabfragen relativ einfach halten kannst, wenn du Spielerposition , und die position kennst an die sich der spieler bewegen möchte, so könntest du halt Blöcke oder ähnliches einfach durch braune Felder etc. darstellen, und anhand der Farben eine Kollision "erstellen", und musst dich nicht mit dem translaten und umrechnen / berechnen irgendwelcher Koordinaten rum schlagen.

Wenn es eine Art einfaches 8 Bit Zelda oder ähnliches werden soll ist das noch sinnvoll bzw. machbar, soll es eher in die Richtung Jump & Run ( Mario oder ähnliches ) gehen rate ich dringendst davon ab, es nicht Tile Basiert zu gestalten.

PS: so ziemlich alle Youtube Tutorials , insofern du nicht irgend eine fertige Engine verwenden möchtest sind absolute Grütze, aber das ist nur meine Meinung. ( Die meisten enthalten dermaßen viele Fehler das ich es Persönlich aufgegeben habe mich danach zu richten und nun selbst und eigenständig alles selber mache, wenn Hintergrundwissen und logisches denken vorhanden ist isses garnicht so schwer.

Zu deiner Konkreten Frage, du musst garnichts mit Tiles machen, aber du kannst so halt sonst keinerlei Grafiken in deiner Map darstellen, sondern lediglich Farbige Felder, ansonsten müsstest du jede Position explizit über koordinaten anstelle von Feldern setzen , und das ist eher suboptimal, wenn auch nicht unmöglich.


----------



## lord239123 (9. Aug 2014)

Bei den Youtubevideos kann ich dir nur zustimmen.
Es gibt keine Videos, die gut und ausführlich erklären, wie man z.B. eine Rastermap entwickelt.
Das einzige, wozu ich etwas halbwegs vernünftiges gefunden habe, war eine Art Mariospiel, wobei auch das nicht besonders ausführlich ist.
Das große Problem bei den Videos ist leider, dass die Macher oft selbst nur begrenzt Ahnung von dem Thema haben.


----------

